# Daytona Dilemma



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello, I live in Daytona Beach. Just started to "really" get into fishing the past couple months, though I fished as a kid and all that. I haven't been catching hardly anything! I've been using live shrimp mostly. Then a guy told me to use cut frozen greenback fish as bait. I caught alot of bluefish which was real nice, but then I saw an article yesterday that told me NOT to eat them ever! Contaminants etc.(posted June, 06'). I'd love to catch something else. I just pier fish on the Halifax River Inlet. Can anyone tell me what type of bait I should be using and what type of fish are running this time of year. I use a bottom rig most of the time...Thanks
Pat


----------



## Jamisjockey (Feb 24, 2006)

Try going up to the locals on the pier. Anyone that seems to be catching fish. Watch them, ask questions. Some will be helpful, some will encourage you to take a long walk. Ignore the latter. Go into the local bait shops and ask questions (be prepared to buy stuff, too. It gets them in a sharing mood, plus you'll get tips on gear and bait to buy).


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pat*

Hello jamis,
I have been talking to quiet a few people with varying advice. I guess that you really have to depend on what kind of fish like the bait you have on the hook at the time and if they are there.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Have you tried Sunglow Pier? For the most part, the regulars are pretty helpful there. Cost is $6 for all day for one person and they allow two rods. You can also check out Flagler pier at Flagler Beach. A little farther drive, but I've heard of some decent catches there when things were quiet at Sunglow. Cost at Flagler just went up, so the price is about the same as Sunglow now.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Pat,

Click on my username KodiakZach on the left <--

Choose "View Public Profile"

Choose "Find all threads started by KodiakZach"

You will see there are 96 threads/topics I have started and about 90 of those are fishing reports from the Daytona down to Ponce area. You should be able to find plenty of information on how to rig, bait to use, what's running etc.... if you scroll through the reports.

I hope you understand there is a wealth of information there for you, no need to repost it once it again 

Good luck!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*pat in Daytona*

Ok, will do..THANKS!


----------



## Jamisjockey (Feb 24, 2006)

patindaytona said:


> Hello jamis,
> I have been talking to quiet a few people with varying advice. I guess that you really have to depend on what kind of fish like the bait you have on the hook at the time and if they are there.



That's what fishing is all about. Be prepared to try a multitutde of rigging techniques and baits at any given time. good luck.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Pat,

Here is my suggestion:

*INGREDIENTS:*

- 1/4 to 1/2oz of weight and no more (1 to 2 splitshots normally work best)
- 30 to 50lb Floro leader about 1.5 to 2ft long
- size 1 to 1/O Owner hooks
- Live shrimp (medium to large, avoid jumbo and colossal sizes)

*MIXING INSTRUCTIONS:*

1.) Fish the ICW on outgoing tide
2.) Fish in strong current, deeper water
3.) Fish (at night) around light where bait is
4.) Fish around structure
5.) Cast upstream of structure and shadows and let shrimp sink back and drift in current towards (and under) structure and shadows. Hold there for a little bit, and repeat.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pat in daytona*

Sorry, but what does the ICW mean? The inlet? I haven't had a chance to go there in a real long time but want too..do you know if it's free to go drive on the beach down there to fish at the inlet now? I'm going to do exactly what you're telling me because I am pretty new and the best advice I've gotten so far is that I am using cut bait(greenbacks)now instead of shrimp at the Dunlawton bridge(every morning I go!) and I've been getting blues, but nothing at all beside them. Does the setup you are telling me work equally as well at Dunlawton too? Ok, one more question..are those blues safe to eat because of toxins,etc??


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pat in daytona*

I wish I could chat to you about fishing kodiak...I have alot of really good questions to ask you. I fish about 4 days a week mornings only at Dunlawton. Read all your past posts and I'm going to go get me some cotee jigheads and some Gulp Shrimp 3" today. Does the flounder bite in the mornings on this stuff too? I have some Gulp Crab...but i never got a single bite on it(regular hooks). I'm sort of limited on income because I'm on S.Security, so I have to buy one bait at a time and hope the right fish will go after it. Greenbacks, cut up...what's taking that bait at this time of year?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

sprtsracer said:


> Have you tried Sunglow Pier? For the most part, the regulars are pretty helpful there. Cost is $6 for all day for one person and they allow two rods. You can also check out Flagler pier at Flagler Beach. A little farther drive, but I've heard of some decent catches there when things were quiet at Sunglow. Cost at Flagler just went up, so the price is about the same as Sunglow now.


Yes, I've tried SUNGLOW. Kinda have to watch my budget since I'm on S.Security, but also since I'm fishing every day at Dunlawton.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I've got to quit posting locations and techniques, I can't even find Gulp Shrimp and Cotee jigheads anymore cuz they are all sold out  

Best advice I can still give you is live bait, little weight, lots of current and structure. Very rarely will I use dead or cut bait unless targeting drum then I will use peeled shrimp. 

ICW is IntraCoastal Waterway (ie. Halifax River)

On a limited income, the best investment you can make right now is a cast net and go cast net some live bait like greenies, menhaden, small pinfish, or small pigfish, and even shrimp if you know where to look. Also get a bucket and an aerator to keep the bait alive.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pat in daytona*

I'm getting sick of that Dunlawton Pier...nothing but blues and catfish every time. Kodiak..was that you last night on the flat bridge of dunlawton with a guy who had a green arm cast?? I was about 20 yards away with the red cooler. I have to find somewhere else where there is fish. I've tried floats, live, dead, bottom rigs and still the same at Dunlawton.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Kodiak..was that you last night on the flat bridge of dunlawton with a guy who had a green arm cast?? I was about 20 yards away with the red cooler.


Yup, that was me  I'll look for ya next time!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*patindaytona bridge*

I figured it was...i could tell you looked like you knew what you were doing. Gulp shrimp and Cotee jig..just got both at Sports Authority..it's in the same parking lot as Best Buy is..at the end.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*What Pier Dunlawton?*

Kodiak..I have been fishing at Dunlawton Bridge about 4 times a week, early mornings the past two and a half months, and have rarely caught "anything"! Once a 12 inch Sheephead, everthing else was bluefish. What Pier at Dunlawton do you use..directly under the Large Bridge?
Pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The flat bridge between aunt catfishes and howards bait is the bridge.... I don't really like under Dunlawton... unless I fish a private dock under there on the East side of the bridge close to DJ's deck.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Leader Wire*

Before I go and spend alot for nothing..i currently am using 40lb.power pro line with a 50 pound nylon leader. Wrong? I know fourocarbon is supposed to be very good, but does it make a difference that much?(if so, what lb. should I buy?) Do I use a leader as far as using a jig?
Pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Before I go and spend alot for nothing..i currently am using 40lb.power pro line with a 50 pound nylon leader. Wrong? I know fourocarbon is supposed to be very good, but does it make a difference that much?(if so, what lb. should I buy?) Do I use a leader as far as using a jig?
> Pat


I truly believe that floro makes a difference based on the fact that I have caught a ton more fish with 40-lb floro than I ever did with Ande mono leaders. Yes, use a 1.5 to 2 ft long leader to tie onto the jig. I'll tell you right now though, you will catch more flounder at the flat bridge on small live bait than you will Gulp so a cast net might be a good investment. The Gulp is what I use when I am exploring a new location, am out of live bait, or want to cover the water and see what's out there. You can get Flounder, Trout, Ladyfish, and occasionally Snook on them, but you have to work them right. What I mean is don't cast it out and let it sit cuz the fish that hit those will be few and far between. The bad part about Gulp is that once the fish in an area catch on to your jig, they won't hit it after that.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If money*

is a issue you don't have to use floro at night. But seeing that you are doing alot of morning fishing. Floro is the best way to go, castnetting take a little practice but it is worth it in the long run. But again if money is a issue right now, and you want live bait. Change your rig setup, go to a number 6 size hook (really small) and match the bait to the hook. (cutting it up) and just catch some pinfish then when you caught enough. Change back to your rig, also other trip get you a bucket with a lid. Punch it full of holes (midway up the bucket) tie a rope to it. Put your live bait in that and toss it into the water. this should help till you are able to get a castnet and air pump. Also like it was said before use as little weight as you can with live bait or none at all. You will get the big boys to start biting then.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ponce Inlet Jetty*

Went to the Inlet to try my luck. I used a 1 oz. egg sinker with a number 1 circle hook and let it drift. No bites. I just don't get it. I also used cut mullet for bait. I know that live is better, but right now their isn't any in the bait shops..stilll.you'd think something would at least bite it.
Pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Went to the Inlet to try my luck. I used a 1 oz. egg sinker with a number 1 circle hook and let it drift. No bites. I just don't get it. I also used cut mullet for bait


What are you targeting, catfish?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ponce Inlet*

Since no live bait is available lately, I've been using the brine mullet as bait...for founders(not at Ponce though). Since I tend to use up what I have first, I used it at Ponce to see if anything else would bite on it(such as Drum). Is there a good "all around" cut bait to use over the rest for fishing that covers several fish species?
Pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fresh Dead Peeled Shrimp, Half Peeled Blue Crab hooked through the knuckles are both good to target Drum.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Publix Shrimp*

Ok..don't laugh..Question: For "fresh" shrimp, is a place like Publix good? I know the frozen type isn't as good as fresh, but where can I get fresh? 
Pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Get frozen shrimp from places like The Fishin Shack. Freshest is usually in a clear bag and the fresher the cleaner looking will be. The older and nastier it gets, the browner it turns. At all costs avoid places like Wal-Mart and Publix for buying shrimp.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Shrimp*

Is the best all around bait if you can get it live even better. As for not having live bait...That's all around you where ever you fish. It also depends on what you are after...Shrimp dead or alive will catch anything and everything!! I have seen 20lb Snook caught on Dead shrimp. (dumb snook) LOL....But again if you are new to this game. Start catching your own live bait, and you will catch bigger and more fish It doesnt really take much. I like catching tides coming in, so i allow myself a hour or two before hand to catch the bait. And sometime by doing this you will find a good fishing spot. Also if you do catch some live pinfish or pigfish....try using no sinkers. Cast them out around the bridge you are fishing and just feel the line. Let the bait fish for you, keep adding new tricks. And you will enjoy yourselve more, by catching bigger and more fish...good luck


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Catching Bait*

I have thought about catching my own bait, but what I understand is that you have to get an airator to oxygenate the water, and also somehow recirculate the water all the time. How do you keep your bait alive for long periods?
Are baitfish and shrimp always in the waters year round? Or do you have to be lucky catching bait too?
Pat


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If you are on a budget, you can certainly buy a bait bucket like this for $6.50 from BassPro or Wal-Mart. You can stick your live bait in it, tie a rope to it and drop it into the water off whichever bridge, dock, pier you are fishing and it will keep your bait alive without the need for an aerator.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Bait Bucket*

Yes, I have one of those already. Unless I have a setup(electronic aerator for long term keeping), it doesn't seem worth it to go and catch just enough bait for a few hours of fishing rather than pay a few bucks. I guess you can put hundreds into it if you want to keep bait long term.
Pat


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Touching Bottom?*

Do I reel in(the jetty)before the 1 or 2oz. sinker touches bottom? In other words, I'd like to target sheepshead.
Pat


KodiakZach said:


> Pat,
> 
> Here is my suggestion:
> 
> ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Wait until the water gets colder to target sheepshead.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sheephead ah!!*

LOL...i always catch those things when i am not trying too....and it is too hot right now....But they are still there, and for a hard fish to catch you chose the right one....it takes awhile to learn to set the hook on that first tap...and it is so slight...that you cant belive your shrimp or crap is gone....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If you can perfect the art of [consistently] catching Sheepshead, your overall fishing skill will go up 50%. 

It takes skill to use the right bait, in the right location, with the right rig, and hold your pole the right way with your finger on the line to feel the taps.... and pull Sheepies out!


----------

